# new grips?



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

anyone know where to find grips for the PT92 AF, that are not FANCY rosewood, that cost $70+ or pearl simulant that will case the weapon to fall out of my hand at 30% humidity? i have some houge grips on it right now but the steel lining grips on the back of the frame itself are quite annoying and hard to keep clean.........is it possible to install Beretta wrap arounds on this weapon? *its the pre-decocker model*


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got a set of Uncle Mike's (not wrap around) and they work great.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Have you considered laser grips?

:smt1099


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

well i've been looking into the crimson trace ones, but i can only find them for the beretta 92, not the taurus, but if the beretta ones would fit, heck i would pay the extra $250 for em

i like the houge grips i have now but their just pannel girps and their gettin kinda word.


----------



## bluegrassstate (Jun 15, 2008)

*pre-decocker Taurus 92 grips*

I currently have three pair of grips available for the Taurus PT92 AF, pre-decocker model..one is a pair of smooth brazilian walnut factory original grips that have been refinished to look like new..the other two pair are aftermarket grips from altamont..both are smooth with one laminated rosewood with factory original Taurus logo medallions installed and the other pair of altamont grips are silver/black with NRA medallions attached..are three are equally priced at $50.00 each, delivered..please review the pic's and let me know what you think..If interested in all three pair, I can make you one "hell-of-a-deal"..I purchased the altamont grips thinking they were for a PT92, decocker. The factory originals were part of a group of grips I purchased on Ebay...please let me know by emailing: [email protected] ....many thanks..


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*PT 92 Grips.*

The Beretta grips will NOT fit the Taurus, so I've read. The screw holes are different.
You CAN use the Lazermax guide rod type, according to the Lazermax site. 
I have a LazerLyte mounted on my PT 92 for nightstand duty. It works fine, although I need to check the zero after about 100 rounds.


----------

